# Best Flat Iron Spray?



## CassBH (Dec 12, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a really good spray to use before putting a flat iron to the hair? I am looking for one that protects against heat (if there really is such a thing!) and one that makes the hair shiny but NOT greasy!

I have fine hair but a lot of it, if that helps.

Thanks!

Cass


----------



## lynnda (Dec 12, 2006)

I use TRESemme heat protectant and love it!! You might try a search I believe there are several threads on this subject already.


----------



## LVA (Dec 12, 2006)

i realli like Matrix Iron Smoother, it's a heat protectant , helps makes my hair shinier (i think), protects my hair and smells good


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 12, 2006)

I use these 2 amazing ones, one is in a spray form and its Ion something, they sell it at Sally's and the other I bought at target. They are just sooooooooooo awesome! They leave your hair extra straight too and silky and soft. I forget the name though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as soon as I get home from school i'll post the names.


----------



## Braiden (Dec 12, 2006)

I use Sleek. Look smoothing system, it's in an orange bottle. I think you can only get it at salons but its wonderful.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 12, 2006)

I use Chi Iron Guard


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 12, 2006)

got2b crazysleek hot smooth iron &amp; blow dry lotion. Comes in an orange bottle with a pink pump.

I pump out 10 x into my hand. Then smoush it into my hair. Comb through, then flat iron. If I spray directly into my hair, I apply too much and my hair can become greasy.


----------



## lariexx00 (Dec 13, 2006)

I use a generic brand from a drugstore and it works incrediably. I only got it once cos I had a 20$ free giveaway card once, for spending so much money in the store. So I picked that out .. and a year a later I keep buying it. Not what I expected at all for a 3$ bottle of flatiron shine spray, haha.

It's the Life brand if you have Shoppers Drug Mart, not sure.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 13, 2006)

Its Biosilk hair therapy and Ion straighting iron spray, OMG!!! These are amazing! Biosilk not only works for straighteing, I put it on while my hair is wet and then I let it air dry and it leaves hair super soft. If you want to make it straight, then just put some more on and follow with straightner. Awesome products!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 13, 2006)

I love aussie dual personality cause it is a leave in conditioner + heat protectant


----------



## misstee (Dec 13, 2006)

the Tresemme really works, and its for a really good price too!


----------



## CassBH (Dec 13, 2006)

Is this a spray? I might pick this up today.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

Great recs! Since I don't use a flat iron, I can't give a great rec. However, there's lots of threads to where I'm sure something will come up if you do a search  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the great recommendations everyone! I will start off with the Tresemme, since I few people liked that, and I can buy it easily at CVS. I'll let you know how I like it!


----------



## pinkxplastic (Dec 17, 2006)

I use Heat Treat by Redken..i love it


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2006)

I love Smooth &amp; Seal spray by StraightSexyHair. Anything I use tends to look greasy, but this spray smooths hair, adds (Subtle) shine and helps seal out humidity.... I use it everytime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Dec 17, 2006)

So no "greasies"? That is my biggest complaint with these sprays!


----------



## Mari168 (Dec 22, 2006)

My Solia Flat Iron is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow and I also have the same question so I really want more ladies to post their responses.

I'm going to do a search on "heat protectants" on this site.

Marilyn


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 22, 2006)

i use Bumble's does it all spray. so light but protective, and it smells like the hairdresser's. Yummy!


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 24, 2006)

Ion anti-frizz heat protection straightening iron spray


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 24, 2006)

I use one by V05.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Dec 24, 2006)

I just bought CHI's Iron guard and so far I like it. It makes my hair nice and sleek and smells good -- not a floral smell, but clean smelling. I don't think it makes my hair any softer than normal, though.


----------



## Mari168 (Dec 24, 2006)

I got my Solia and I bought the Ion Heat Protection Spray at Sally's since it is only $5.99. I used it for the first time yesterday and this is only the second time I have flat ironed my hair and I think it came out very well.

I like the Ion spray so far. Just like other heat protection sprays you must spray sparingly as it probably can make hair a bit greasy or oily looking if overdone.

Marilyn


----------



## Harlot (Dec 24, 2006)

I see some people suggest Ion Heat Protection Spray. I dont know, I have it but it makes my hair kind of oily and cling together (I have fine/normal hair) but I have heard good things about Matrix's and seen it being used alot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might give it a try.


----------



## CassBH (Dec 24, 2006)

Ditto on that! Makes my hair a greasy mess!


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Dec 26, 2006)

I use CHI iron guard


----------



## kristiex0 (Dec 26, 2006)

the ion definitely makes my hair oily.


----------



## xdeathnotronic (Dec 28, 2006)

I use some stuff by Redken. The only downside is that it smells like tree sap.


----------



## CassBH (Dec 28, 2006)

I have used that too but while it protects the hair, it doesn't help with "holding" the curl. Are there any products out there that do both? Like when you used hairspray, it keeps the curl nice and crisp so that when you finger-comb through, it breaks it up just a but but still keeps the curl shape. Course, it doesn't do anything to protect from the heat.

What products do both?


----------



## sherice (Dec 31, 2006)

I have both.....ION does work great but it WILL make your hair geasy if you use to much!! And to much of it is only a little hehe....also I LOVE LOVE LOVE the matrix iron guard...smells good too....I only spray it a couple of times and run a comb or brush through to coat all my hair and it works great!


----------



## kristiex0 (Dec 31, 2006)

I used the Ion one, but HATED it because it made my hair so greasy, even when I used a little bit. Yesterday, I was at my local beauty supply store and saw the Chi 44 Iron Guard on sale for $10 from $15 .. so, I bought a bottle. I just used it and LOVED it. It protected without weighing anything down or adding grease. My hair feels clean and smells clean, as well.


----------



## spike13 (Jan 1, 2007)

Citre Shine shine mist. It's cheap, you can get it at drugstores, it contains very little fillers and no alcohol. It actually has better ingredients than lots of the higher priced sprays, most of which contain alcohol.


----------



## LovesJim (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to straighten and found that sprays just odnt work, they make your hair so sticky.

I found ceramic silk at Sallys beauty and I LOVE it.


----------



## nibjet (Jan 2, 2007)

Flatliner by Swartzkopf or Kenra thermal styling spray


----------



## Colorlicious (Jan 3, 2007)

I use Flat Iron Shine Spray: Heat Defender by the S factor line from TIGI. It's really awesome and smells good, just a couple sprays(not too much) and you are good to go, and also gives *UV protection * thermal shield try it! i got it at Toni &amp; Guy but i dont know i guess anywhere else where they sell TIGI products


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

I think L'Oreal has a product like this. It's in a pink bottle. It's called Spring Curls or something like that. I had some a while back and it worked great!


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 3, 2007)

I use Regis design line, thermal boost spray protective lift. you spray on damp hair onto root area, ( i spray all over) then comb through then do what you do blow dry, then flat iron, or on dry hair spray then iron. you can get it at any hair salon . I think its the best hands down. ITs protective against heat so it does not damage your hair from the heat, it gives it to wear you can work with it. Its great cost $ 9.95


----------



## MacArtist (Jan 3, 2007)

I use Soya Want Flat Hair, you spray small sections at a time and it is SUPER sticky and tacky and you'll think "OMG this stuff sucks". Pull the flat iron through the section and the hair is stiff as a board and super thin. Wait until it cools and comb the section and it's the shiniest, flattest, silkiest hair you could ever imagine. BTW, I have coarse frizzy hair! My sister is a stylist and uses this at her salon.


----------



## CassBH (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks! I'll see if I can find this stuff at CVS today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mpb1954 (Jan 6, 2007)

My daughter is a Hair Stylist so i've been using Biosilk Silk Therapy for over 10 years now and love it! It has a great scent and also works well for a body moisturizer when you first get out of the shower. The Ion Hair Straightening spray for heat protection is also awesome! but use it sparingly if you have used Biosilk first or you will have greasy hair.

:iagree: :yesss: :yesss: :yesss: :asskicking: :asskicking:


----------



## CassBH (Jan 6, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that I tried this (it's called "Hot Springs", pink bottle, just like you said) and this stuff is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the recommendation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cass


----------



## Loreal (Jan 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried the V05 spray??

AHH!! There's so many options!!


----------



## artressa (Feb 17, 2008)

I have the one by VO5 as well. It's sinfully cheap...like $2.86...and great. I also have Got2Be and Dangerously straight. Like VO best of all


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 17, 2008)

I love the flat rion spray from Regis. It works really well, and smells good. If you have a Regis salon near you, they carry it. Maybe Trade Secret....


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark. salon straight pre-style protector with invigorating orange, 7.00 ! Boost Heat Seeking Liquid Iron Booster made by t3..expensive in its 35 or more, but it helps with the ironing and protects and you end up with a nice finish!


----------



## Shelley (Feb 18, 2008)

I like Alberto Heat Defense Miracle Mist Styling Spray.

This is what it says according to the Alberto website: Works with the heat of straightening or curling irons and blow dryers to protect and condition hair while achieving long lasting, frizz free, straight styles.

Another great product is Beyond the Zone Turn Up The Heat Flat Iron Protection. Sally Beauty Supply sells this product.


----------



## katherinelesley (Feb 18, 2008)

I use the Regis design line spray and I really like it. The best thing about it is that it not only protects your hair from heat damage, but also acts as a light hairspray to alleviate any fly-away issues (of which I have many due to an old patch of breakage at my crown).


----------



## Pebl (Feb 18, 2008)

I use Frizz-Ease Thermal Protection Serum. It's not a spray.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the does it all spray from bumble and bumble. It leaves my hair really shiny, smelling good, and soft.


----------



## clb1968 (Feb 27, 2008)

I use the VO5 flat iron spray, works just as well as the more exspensice Chi spray that i bought and cost less than $5


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 6, 2008)

I use aquage beyond shine . I totally recommend it ! It really helps when using a flat iron , and gives your hair a nice silky polished texture . It also prevents moisture loss . I love it !


----------



## SweetLatina (Mar 6, 2008)

Loreal has one called "Studio Heat Seeker" for curl/Frizz control. its in a black bottle and you can get it at the drugstore. I haven't tried it yet but will very soon.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 14, 2008)

I use Aussie Sydney Smooth Leave in Conditioner+Heat Protector...they're great and smells like grape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and of course, the ultimate Fredrik Fekkai Glossing Serum !! a must-have !!! :bronzecup:


----------



## greeneyedcattt (Mar 30, 2008)

So farI like Matrix Vavoom iron-incontrol(dry spray), TIGI Sfactor heat defender(20 something$-can be oily-alcohol-free), Enjoy shine spray(alcohol-free),Bumble&amp;Bumble styling lotion spray(20something$-alcohol-free) I still want to try Joico sprays,Purology, and Kenra platinum hot spray.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Mar 30, 2008)

I use Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide Leave-in Serum. It's great, but very, very concentrated; you shouldn't use too much or it will leave your hair greasy - I use one or two small pumps and I have very long hair.


----------



## greeneyedcattt (Mar 31, 2008)

I also forgot to say I found two websites that rate beauty products called Makeupalley.com and Folica.com


----------



## karv07 (Jun 22, 2011)

For me the best it's Pro Naturals Moroccan Oil Hair Treatment with Heat Protector, it helps strengthen the hair that's prone to breakage, splitting or snapping off, gently smoothes the hair and form a protective mist on surface against heat damage, reduces friction from brushing and helps prevent further damage, leaves hair healthy, shiny and resilient and provides heat protection against electronic hair tools. I use it and my hair is healthy, soft and resilient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 22, 2011)

I use 2 products...the Proclaim Glossing Polish with Heat Protectant (bought it a few years ago after reading the numerous positive reviews on Makeupalley), from Sallys, it doesn't make my oily hair any more oilier, and it makes my hair incredibly polished looking and silky.  I also use Chi Silk Infusion.

Ive used Biosilk for the past 2 years on and off, and found I don't really like it.  I don't know something about all that alcohol in the ingredients, and the fact it doesn't really do much for my hair (in terms of as a heat protectant or making my hair look silky or anything).


----------



## KKitty010 (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you tried hana shine shield? Its not a spray its a serum but its not greasy and its the best heat protectant i've used. Hope that helps!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 31, 2011)

I love Kenra styling products. The best I've found so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xtinkx (Aug 31, 2011)

I use Kenra also. It works good with my fine hair. I use the thermal styling spray when I use a flat iron. It's like $14 though.


----------

